# Help needed with determining



## SlavenK (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello! First of all, i would like to apologize if this is in the wrong section. Now,i have puppy GSD but i don't know exactly what line he is,work or show line. i was hoping someone here could help me with that based on the pictures of him. 

















more pics here slaven88's Library | Photobucket

thank you!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Working line, not show for sure


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't know but he is sure handsome.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Do you have a pedigree for him?


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> Working line, not show for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Could you explain the things you look for to tell the difference? Not just for the OP's dog, but in general. Just curious about the main differences. Thanks.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Given the location I would say probably west German show line.


----------



## SlavenK (Mar 7, 2013)

Andaka said:


> Do you have a pedigree for him?


Unfortunately no. I got him from a man who breeds and trains them as guard dogs (he is retired military police dog trainer). I want to know because of my curiosity mostly,I do not have plans for dog shows. I didn't know there are so many different lines of one breed,and living in small country one can't see many different lines. Sorry for bad english.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree with Lies. German show lines.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

German show lines would be my guess as well.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Where is the German show lines coming from? I don't see the sloping back. And I thought he had a few other non-conforming things.

Floppy ears and too long tail.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think he's showlines because of the build and coloring. There's a certain conformity to the showlines that, imo, isn't as apparent in the working lines, As for the sloping back that is associated with GSL, it is a matter of degree and is most pronounced when the dog is stacked.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Def looks show line.



Cheyanna said:


> Where is the German show lines coming from? I don't see the sloping back. And I thought he had a few other non-conforming things.


A sloping back doesn't always mean showline - and a dog without a slope doesnt always mean its working line. Like someone said, the slope is usually pronounced when the dog is stacked.



My dog is about as show line as it gets, his back is perfectly straight.


----------



## SlavenK (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you all very much. You have been very helpful. now at least i know where to start my reading about my pet dog's background


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Cheyanna said:


> Where is the German show lines coming from? I don't see the sloping back. And I thought he had a few other non-conforming things.
> 
> Floppy ears and too long tail.


Sloping back? His bone looks WGSL, color (black and red) look WGSL. Given the location, ASL is not even an option. The dog just looks like a typical WGSL to me, in fact I would have guess that even if he were born in the USA where ASL is an option. I don't really see anything that makes me think working line... Ears will go up and down through teething on pups of any line. I don't see anything wrong with the tail.


----------

